# Postmates sucks lately, all have been pay with debit card



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

My last 5 from them have been order and pays. I've cancelled 4 of them because I don't have time to spend 20 minutes on a $4 delivery before tip

One of them I was a block away so I was there 20 seconds after accepting, great I thought. Wrong! There was 4 people waiting for orders I asked how long if I ordered food and they said 30 minutes! Cancelled!


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I turned on PM one night and that's all I was getting, otrder and pay. Nope. Declined.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I started Postmates this past week. I’m on 73 of 75 deliveries for the guaranteed earnings offer but the app is now playing games with me. 3 deliveries came in today, but when I toggled back to the postmates screen ...no button appeared to accept the order, each one just disappeared ! 3 in a row! The app has worked fine all week up until this afternoon .

I signed up for DD and Grubhub , but there is a waiting list on both apps .


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

I hate that Postmates does not show full total including tip. Grub hub at least does that. With Uber Eats most places have the food ready when you arrive. Each app has its pros and cons but Postmates is the worst of all of them they need to change things up.


----------



## Darth Drivader (Oct 25, 2017)

Postmates are for penny chasers.


----------



## Altavista (Dec 12, 2018)

If you have a guarantee, don’t have family to go back to & desperate to pay the bills as I am then it’s worth doing postmates (of course with long hours with less mileage)
I hate being on the phone with creditors and begging them not to charge late fee


----------

